# Suspend to RAM in X with NVIDIA binary drivers: solved

## Element Dave

Problem: Suspend to RAM from an X session results in a blank monitor upon resume when using Nvidia's binary video driver.

Solution: In my case the problem was solved by setting the following option in the appropriate video card device section of Xorg.conf:

```
Option "NvAGP" "1"
```

Agpgart should be compiled as module and you must not load any other AGP drivers such as intel-agp or the above may not work.

Recommended reading: The NVIDIA help manual that should be installed with your driver version.

keywords: wakeup, wake, suspend, hibernate, video, nvidia, screen, monitor, blank, sleep, resume, agp, nvidia-drivers

(an attempt to make search useful...)

----------

## depontius

From what I read in hibernate-script configuration/documentation, it appeared that the nvidia module was blacklisted, and therefore had to be unloaded during suspend and reloaded on resume.  That's the way my system is working, anyway.

I'll have to try reading the nVidia manual, looking for this in particular.  When I read it, it's usually to solve a specific problem.  Obviously your fix won't work on PCI Express systems - another reason to RTFM.

----------

